# ROM Providing the Best Improvement in Device Sound



## offcerclancy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey All-

What ROMs & kernel combo do you think best improves the overall loudness or sound of the device?

I believe that

CyanogenKANG-M Series & JBSourcery 4.4 w/TinyKernel do the best job in that regard.

Any thoughts?

Thanks greatly


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Sound is controlled by the kernel, not the ROM. Alternatively, dsp managers and such are generally universal to any ROM.


----------



## kdb424 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm an audiophile, and I am personally running leankernel + CM10.1 + beatsaudio driver with non-beats headphones. Took me hours to configure beats, but I'm happy with it now. Just my $0.02

PS: Beats hardware blows, but the sound driver is pretty ok.


----------



## offcerclancy (Aug 14, 2011)

kdb424 said:


> I'm an audiophile, and I am personally running leankernel + CM10.1 + beatsaudio driver with non-beats headphones. Took me hours to configure beats, but I'm happy with it now. Just my $0.02
> 
> PS: Beats hardware blows, but the sound driver is pretty ok.


Will the drivers improve all sounds/volume across the board (e.g., ringtones, etc.) or just music players?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Problem solved

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1748803
[MOD] [GNEX] BEATS+XLOUDER! 4.1.2/4.2.1 [09/12/12] JB Louder Audio Improvement Patch

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## offcerclancy (Aug 14, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> Problem solved
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1748803
> [MOD] [GNEX] BEATS+XLOUDER! 4.1.2/4.2.1 [09/12/12] JB Louder Audio Improvement Patch
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Vanir has Beats built in, plus it's running Popcorn Kernel by default. Device sound is louder all around--when making a call, listening to music, the general speaker sound level, etc.

If you're looking for better sound, give it a look.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Check it out

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1889522

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> Check it out
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1889522
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


i can vouch for that, nexus louder v6 is the best sound enhancement i have used to this day.


----------

